# Frostfree Silcock



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I was wondering what brand frostfree silcock everone uses. I have been using Woodford, But was thinking about Legend. I am looking for one thats not going to create callbacks but still be priced lower than woodford.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We only use woodford here, hate arrowhead, and have not tried Legend yet.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

woodford also, never a call back unless the HO left the hose attatched!

By the way, welcome to the site.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> woodford also, never a call back unless the HO left the hose attatched!


My neighbor has done that every year for four years running now.

It's all good though, he's a Snap On tools dealer and pays in tools.


Watts are decent economy FFHB's, as are Mansfield.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I know a guy installing some Zurns and paying half the price of the woodfords but I am shy about switching from what I am used to. The last thing i want is getting callbacks on a piece faucet.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site Jim... glad you found us!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Woodford. Almost quit a few years ago when their plastic handles were all splitting on us.

But as far as I know that's the only brand made anymore. -grin


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Woodford. Only problem I had was with the self-draining ones and they redesigned them shortly after. (They would leak all the time when running.) Same with yard hydrants.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Wolverine. Have never had a problem. I never paid too much attention to the others to know forsure, but Wolverine is made in the USA. The others maybe, I don't know. Just like what I use.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I use Mansfield ,Woodford and locke carrys a brand called Arrowhead which I've installed a few times[all metal and metal handles].


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

How much does a 10" mansfield cost you? i think a 10" woodford is running me like $35 or so. getting pricey.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Stop buying them at Blowes or Homey.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

NO, that was at fergison. not blowes.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Ferguson? YIKES!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

i used to get them from Barnett but they stopped selling them. I have to look for someone else nearby that sells them. What are you paying for them?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a couple of cases from Barnett and am almost out. I thought their last catalog had them in yet. Maybe not. But I paid around $24 from HD Supply for a 12" a few weeks ago.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

HD supply? not the orange store? hehe my barnett guy said they couldn't sell them at the higher prices so theyt went with a cheaper silcock. Zurn I think or the proplus junk.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> HD supply? not the orange store? hehe my barnett guy said they couldn't sell them at the higher prices so theyt went with a cheaper silcock. Zurn I think or the proplus junk.


No way. It's an independently owned supply house chain.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i like wood fords or mansfield smart turns....and i will promote woodford yard hydrants i belive they are the best kind of pricey but worth it......mansfields come in brown and blue nothing like having a netural exterior and having a blue hose bib 

had a customer second guess me the other day on pricing for a 4' bury yard hydrant said he could get one at tractor supply for 80 bucks i told him it isnt a wood ford and he changed his mind .....cheap bastards i dont rip people off i only tell the the truth


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

HD Supply is owned by home depot, or used to, they purchased out Todd's out here. First it was called Huges supply, then there was a big write up in the paper about Home Depot making the purchase.

Maybe it's a division of home depot??


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Not anymore. Homie did a roll up of a lot of supply houses including the Hughes chain and renamed them all HD Supply. At that point I stopped giving my local Hughes/HD Supply any more business than I had to. Such is my utter disdain for Homie.

But then last year Homie sold off the HD Supply chain. They took a pretty hard hit over it. The sale stalled big time because the investor group that bought HD Supply cam back with an offer that was a bunch less based on some things that either were revealed or had changd after their initial offer. Homie squawked up a storm but finally caved under pressure from it's major shareholders.

So now HD Supply is owned by an independant investor group and has zero connections with Homie.

Therefore I can in good conscious give them business again.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Plumbmaster (sister company to wolverine brass wghich also has great stuff) sells a nice chrome-plated beauty AND its cheaper than a woodford at fergies, AND the homeowner can't buy it at Blowe's or Home Dumpo!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Ask your supplier who makes Pro-Plus material.Angle stops=brass craft ,pro-plus toilets=Briggs,and so on.Pro-plus pays others to sell thier items with a pro-plus label on it.True story.I don't buy the stuff for the same reason but found out this info. a few days ago.Ferguson might sell more to a real plumber with a conscientious if they stuck with the name name brands we've trusted for years


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was just talking to a friend of mine who uses fergison and he said he paid like $20 for a wordford from them. I am going to go rip someone down there a new one.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I just paid $26 for a 6" at HD Supply.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Woodfords run $22 to $24 here


----------

